

CERN is the Doomsday Machine - dangoldin
http://www.misunderstooduniverse.com/France_Builds_Doomsday_Machine.htm

======
Rickasaurus
This article is laughable.

First of all, all of this controversy has to do with the Large Hadron Collider
(Black Holes) and the Low Energy Antiproton Ring (antimatter). Much else goes
on at CERN.

Secondly, they are going to be making extremely tiny amounts of antimatter
(just enough to study it's effects). Not enough to blow up anything
significant. Antimatter is really, really hard to keep around and control.
See: [http://public.web.cern.ch/Public/en/Research/Antimatter-
en.h...](http://public.web.cern.ch/Public/en/Research/Antimatter-en.html)

Third, the "mini black holes" they are making are nothing like what a layman
would consider a black hole. They will be only the mass of a few thousand
protons and if our current understanding of particle physics is even close to
correct they will evaporate almost instantaneously. The funniest part of this
whole thing is extremely high energy cosmic rays have been making much higher
energy collisions on earth for it's entire existence.

This is all about laymen getting up in arms about things they don't
understand. The scientists shouldn't have called them black holes in the first
place as it incites ignorant people to speak out when they know very little.
With all the science fiction surrounding black holes anyone could have
predicted this kind of outrage. See:
<http://public.web.cern.ch/Public/en/LHC/Safety-en.html>

------
maximilian
If black holes usually get created by collapsing massive stars (much bigger
than the sun), then how could CERN possibly create a black hole? I don't know
too much about the particle physics of black holes, but it doesn't seem to
make that much sense.

Black holes basically happen because the gravity of the thing overcomes all
other forces because its so incredibly massive in such a small space
(overcomes the forces keeping atom's nuclei apart too). Smashing together a
few protons together might make those proton nuclei to crash together, but I
don't see how that could possibly make a black hole.

To me, any crazy thing like a black hole that could destroy the earth, is far
too energetic and ridiculous for humans to actually make unknowingly. (for now
I guess)

I'm sure the smart dudes at CERN thought about this and aren't worried.

------
dangoldin
I'm sure this is an exaggeration but I do not know enough to dispute it.
Anyone have any knowledge about this?

~~~
utnick
I think there are very few people in the world that know enough to dispute it.

------
peterpoe
It's shocking to know that such:
[http://www.dur.ac.uk/astronomical.society/includes/archive/n...](http://www.dur.ac.uk/astronomical.society/includes/archive/nov2006/sky_falling.jpg)
an attitude towards science is so widespread.

The video featuring the earth collapsing is fun. But science is even more fun.
Don't stop the geek. Let 'em rock the universe.

------
swivelmaster
"the exception that proves the rule" - a quote that can pretty strongly
demonstrate idiocy of an argument.

